# So



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Rock







and metal


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I enjoy listening to nearly everything. It really depends on my mood and what I'm doing.


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Dec 3, 2006)

Country and Western here...


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

What about you, MyBloodyRose?


----------



## Bucko (Dec 3, 2006)

I like classical, irish, broadway stuff, pretty much anything though. That's with the acception of that new heavy stuff, I never could get an ear for it.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

New heavy stuff meaning the "rock/rap" genre?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Acoustic, solo artist, classical, and.. metal. It's a weird combination, I know. My favorites are probably Between the Buried and Me, Rocky Votolato, Bright Eyes, Fiona Apple, ect. (Just to give an idea.)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

This may be a crazy question, but do any of your horses respond to different types of music?


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

I've came to conclusion that music definitely excites my filly. On classic music she is movin' like she is dancing, but she is more calmed down as opposed on rock or metal which is scary a little bit for her, she starts to run....


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

child in time said:


> I've came to conclusion that music definitely excites my filly. On classic music she is movin' like she is dancing, but she is more calmed down as opposed on rock or metal which is scary a little bit for her, she starts to run....


My kitty loooves loud abnoxious music. And high pitched notes played on a guitar.  Supposedly the high pitched part is common for kittys to like. Hmmm.

There was a study on whether or not horses respond to music. I wish I knew the experimental name, maybe you could google it? I tried but no luck.
Anyway,
Long story short, they found no real correlation to music and a horse's bahavioral change. They did note some signifigants signs - less chewing, more whinneying, pacing, ect - but not enough to equate to a pattern. They also did different genres, such as country, rock, rap, classical, ect. But still, no real pattern.

I still leave the radio on at times.. I do believe that it is still a certain type of stimulus.

Good food for thought as to whether or not there is an emotional effect on a horse with music.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I spent a summer working in a dog kennel and they always had classical music playing because they believed it soothed the animals. I guess different strokes for different... creatures, though


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

My cat had bumped into a speaker for couple of times when we had listening loud music. It was so funny how he did it. He punched the middle of speaker with his front leg.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe what I saw is accidentaly but defenetly there is something about it.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Administrator said:


> I guess different strokes for different... creatures, though


I really do think this is true!

Perhaps one of the keys to horses reacting to music is not necessarily the horse reacting to the music - but rather the horse reacting to the human who is reacting to the music. If I hear country music, I become irritable which my horse could easily read and react to. When I hear a favorite song, I become excited, a terrible song - annoyed, a sad song - sad ect ect. Horses work and understand one another through body language, therefore they are extremely sensitive and acknowledging to all body languages, including from humans.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

child in time said:


> Maybe what I saw is accidentaly but defenetly there is something about it.


I believe there is research to prove cats enjoy high pitched noises.. maybe that contributed?

(sorry to double post.)


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

ok well i listen to punk/goth/emo rock..metal  
my favorit band is my chemical romance


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

my horse enjoys country i think, he wants to go fast and stuff when its playing, but my cat she likes rock.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

what music i like, depends on my mood, and what i am doing. If i am cleaning, i like music with a good dance beat to it.


----------



## Bucko (Dec 3, 2006)

Administrator said:


> This may be a crazy question, but do any of your horses respond to different types of music?


My horse doesn't like rock, rap or metal, he really doesn't. He wrinkles his nose at it and asks if it can go away, it's the funniest thing.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hahah


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Bucko said:


> Administrator said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a crazy question, but do any of your horses respond to different types of music?
> ...


lol thats funny


----------



## alphamare (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm pretty much an alternative person (with a special love to UK bands). My patron band is Coldplay. I love those guys like I would close family. No, I'm not obsessed, I just admire them greatly for being the guys they are.  

I also listen to Muse (another fantastic UK band), U2, Franz Ferdinand, Keane, Arctic Monkeys, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Psapp, Chumbawamba, and an assortment of other groups. I occasionally love some reggaeton or rap to dance to. 8)


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

I listen to:
-Rock
-Rap
-Pop
-Hip-Hop
-Britpop
-JPop
-SOME country songs. I'm not a fan of country all that much...


=]


----------



## Sally (Jan 4, 2007)

*music*

I like Pop , R & B, But as long as the song it good a catchy its a hit with me!! ...and my horse...


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

I listen ta a lil bit o' everythin'. I listen to quite a bit o' rock, I like alternative too like Sugarcult. My all time favourite though is definitely country! I listen to it alllll the time and I just can't get enoguh of it, pretty much like I can't get enough o' horses and the country itself . I listen ts all things country. Though I must say my favourite singer right now is probably Dierks Bentley, woah you gotta love that deep voice!


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

I listen to about anything I can understand!! screaming and yelling doesnt work for me!


----------



## heartshunters (Jan 13, 2007)

I listen to everything. lol I don't really like rap or heavy metal rock stuff though.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I listen to, celtic, classical, country, dance, some rock, and a pinch of metal, does japanese anime music count as a type? I really really don't like rap, hip-hop, R&B and heavy metal. My favorite singers/bands are Celtic Woman, Garbadge, Cascada, Trace Adkins, 4 Strings, just to name a few :wink

Who's your number one favorite singer?
Mine's Celtic Woman.


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

I LOVE rock. any kind of rock from heavy metal to classic. It's all good. And then there's the jpop and kpop. I love japanese and korean music. 

Favorite bands that aren't foreign :Coldplay, Muse, Franz Ferdinand, Keane, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Beatles, The Strokes, The Postal Service...actually I could go on and on so we'll just say anything rock.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Sarah! you only listen to the J-k-c-t-pop...wow long list....


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah yeah....only the majority of the time. When I'm in a mood to listen to english music that's what I listen to is rock. Oh and with you I listen to Carrie Underwood.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Raini said:


> I LOVE rock. any kind of rock from heavy metal to classic. It's all good. And then there's the jpop and kpop. I love japanese and korean music.
> 
> Favorite bands that aren't foreign :*Coldplay*, Muse, Franz Ferdinand, Keane, *Red Hot Chili Peppers*, Beatles, The Strokes, The Postal Service...actually I could go on and on so we'll just say anything rock.


Love the Chili Peppers =D and Coldplay.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

CARRIE UNDERWOOD! woot woot! 

I also listen to The Killers, and some miscalanilous songs and I am getting tired which is good cuz I have to be up in like 5 hours and So goodbye.....


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

Tay you and me have a lot in common. :shock:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Raini if we did not have anything in common would we have been best friends for the last 7 years, heck, I would not have ridden horses without you...you may have not even started riding without me...lol.... :lol:


----------



## Kaiya (Jan 19, 2007)

I Listen To Alot of Different Stuff:

(I'm Just Writing Some of Them Off My Ipod

-Alternative
-Alternative/rock
-Electronica
-Eurodance
-Hard Rock
-Hardcore
-Hardcore/emo
-Heavy Metal
-Indie
-Metal
-Metalcore
-Miscellaneous
-Other
-Post Hardcore/Screamo/rock
-Punk
-Punk Rock
-Rock
-Rock/Pop
-Screamo
-Ska
-Straight Edge Punk


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Country all the Way! =]]

-chelsea-


----------

